# Topics > Agriculture >  Zen Gardener Robot

## Airicist

Designers:

Jared and Joey Ficklin

----------


## Airicist

The Zen Gardner 

Published on May 17, 2014




> Jared's project is, he admits, kind of a contradiction. Having a robot rake your zen garden defeats the purpose of a zen garden.

----------


## Airicist

Zen Gardener Robot 

Published on Jan 23, 2014




> This is the Zen Gardener Robot built for the frog SXSW Interactive opening party in 2013. It is simply a robot that rakes a zen garden for you. Is that really even a good idea? Isn't the point to rake it yourself? Build By Asa Alger and Jared Ficklin. Filmed by Taylor Hamilton

----------


## Airicist

Zen Gardener at Maker Faire 2014 

Published on Jul 31, 2014




> The Zen Gardener is a robot that rakes a Zen garden. It was built to immediately beg the question should it exist? The provocation is just because there is a technology, should one deploy the technology? Isn't a core part of a Zen garden the act of raking the garden yourself? However as technology becomes cheaper things like this can exist, and in this case do exist. There it is, in the video. Feel free to give your own thoughts about this philosophical question in comments.

----------


## Airicist

Article "A Zen Garden Is Even More Relaxing When a Robot Does All the Work"

by Andrew Liszewski
May 26, 2014

----------

